# Canadians: can you use HBC gc at MAC counter?



## munchkin86 (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can use an HBC gift card at a MAC counter in the Bay?

I have some air miles and I noticed I could redeem them for an HBC gift card. I thought that would be perfect if I could use it at the Mac counter, but I don't know if you can do that?


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 6, 2009)

yes, but you can't use MAC gift cards.


----------



## alaskaeh (Sep 6, 2009)

I cash in my HBC rewards for HBC gift cards all the time and use them almost exclusively at the Mac counter. Never encountered a problem as they are part of the Bay, they must accept.


----------



## munchkin86 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am definately going to get one now.

kels: yeah if you buy the MAC gift card at the mac counter, you can use it there. My mom got me one for christmas last year


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, i totally read HBC as HBIC (Head Bitch In Charge)!


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup! All the HBC promotions work there too. A few months ago I spent a certain amount of money and got a coupon book, $10 off every $50 purchase I think. Used it all at the MAC counter.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I fill out surveys online by askingcanadians and they reward me with HBC points, like 25000 at a time kinda deal which is way faster than you can earn just buying stuff at any HBC store. Save 'em up and get gift cards to use at my MAC counter!


----------



## munchkin86 (Sep 6, 2009)

wow thanks for all your helpful answers. I have an HBC points card, but it's totally inactive because I like never shop at the Bay. I am going to re-activate it and start getting points to use towards MAC! For some reason, this never occured to me before. lol


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchkin86* 

 
_kels: yeah if you buy the MAC gift card at the mac counter, you can use it there. My mom got me one for christmas last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?! Last time I tried, it was refused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 6, 2009)

Def you can.  I've traded in my 80K HBC points for i think 10$ something @ MAC.
I love the Bay and I shop there because they have great fashions..they carry MAC, and collecting the points eventually gets me a nice treat.


----------



## munchkin86 (Sep 7, 2009)

AshleyTatton: thanks for mentioning that survey site. I am signing up for that one for sure!


----------

